# Hi...



## SparkyLT (Jul 6, 2008)

Um, hey. I just signed up. I'm SparkyLT, a shortened version of Sparky Lestat Todd, which is my penname. In other places you might see me as LPNailz, homage to 2 of my favorite bands, Linkin Park and Nine Inch Nails. I write novels, short stories, poems, song lyrics, basically whatever hits my head. I prefer reading fantasy, but I'm currently working on a futuristic trilogy of trilogies. I'm on the second trilogy now, and I would send the first set in but I don' t know how to choose a publisher. Anyway, that's it, take me or leave me.


----------



## Sen Yama (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice to see you on! And don't let the posters get you down!


----------



## terrib (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Sparky. I was going to comment on your middle name and ask if your parents were fans of Lestat the vampire, but then I'd seen it was your pen name. Great name though, I love that movie and the book.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi there Sparky


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello to you, Sparky.  Welcome to WF.


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Konnichiwa. *
*Welcome to the forum.*​


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome, Sparky.


----------

